# Nintndo's First Ever 3DS DLC Hits Japan



## prowler (Feb 13, 2012)

Theatrhythm Final Fantasy will be the first 3DS retail game to have paid download content. But Nintendo beat Square Enix to the punch with paid items for its downloadable 3DS photo edit app Tobidasu Print Club Kiradeco Revolution.

The app, which was first released on December 27, received three pieces of download content yesterday. Players can download sets of decoration parts for use in decorating pictures. The Mario Kart 7 set, Spring Trial Set and Mario Basic Set each sell for ¥100, and each includes frames, backgrounds, and stamps.http://andriasang.co...ntendo_3ds_dlc/

LOL


----------



## emigre (Feb 13, 2012)

This looks like being very meaningful DLC.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 13, 2012)

cool! now I can download japanese girls to my 3DS


----------



## nando (Feb 13, 2012)

wow, that's awful. they are charging for that?


----------



## prowler (Feb 13, 2012)

emigre said:


> This looks like being very meaningful DLC.


Iwata said premium DLC!!! (laughs)


NahuelDS said:


> cool! now I can download japanese girls to my 3DS





> Note: the little girls are not included in the DLC.


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Feb 13, 2012)

Ugh nintendo will be the new EA now? Every DLC you pay for?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 13, 2012)

Dang it, I was thinking it was DLC *for* Mario Kart 7, not *involving it*.

_edit_

There is one though about those images. Are they taken straight from a 3DS using the cameras? If so, then how did they get such clarity? I have yet to get even half that with mine when the outer cameras were working.


----------



## Zetta_x (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm pretty sure those were not taken with the 3DS but layered objects meant for better advertising


----------



## X_XSlashX_X (Feb 13, 2012)

Some great DLC right there. Totally worth the money imo.


----------



## frogboy (Feb 13, 2012)

X_XSlashX_X said:


> Some great DLC right there. Totally worth the money imo.


If we're paying 20 or 30 cents, then sure it is!


----------



## Lanlan (Feb 13, 2012)

The girl with wavy hair is awfully pretty


----------



## 6HyPeR9 (Feb 13, 2012)

And so, it begins.


----------



## Valwin (Feb 13, 2012)

how much did the pay for this cheap ass DLC ?


EDit 1.00$ TOO MUCH


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 13, 2012)

¥100 for this junk? Good job, Nintendo


----------



## prowler (Feb 13, 2012)

Lanlan said:


> The girl with wavy hair is awfully pretty


enjoy your jail time


----------



## chyyran (Feb 13, 2012)

This..Is..It?

Nintendo's first DLC, and it's for THIS?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 13, 2012)

Can't wait for the KingVamp/FireGrey brigade to stumble upon this gem. I'm sure we'll get many memorable quotes.

Or at least a headache worth of facepalms.


----------



## smile72 (Feb 13, 2012)

This is awful, i couldn't imagine paying a penny for this.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Feb 13, 2012)

While this seems rather lackluster for us in the west, but in Japan there is a huge market for those pictures booth things in Japan called purikura. This seems like something that would only do well in Japan and likely with young females.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 13, 2012)

frogboy said:


> X_XSlashX_X said:
> 
> 
> > Some great DLC right there. Totally worth the money imo.
> ...


1 minute with Photoshop? IMHO this is one of those days that I feel disappointed. With a Capital D. I was hoping that when handhelds finally managed to get DLC, at least they'd go for the most interesting part: New content for an existing game (ie. new storyline, new mission packs, new something). Frames and images could just as well be downloaded of the internet. Sure someone has to make the initial photos, but I just have to ask... Why?


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 13, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Can't wait for the KingVamp/FireGrey brigade to stumble upon this gem. I'm sure we'll get many memorable quotes.


Alright captain of the Guild/1player/yomee brigade, where is your usual over negative paragraph towards any and every Nintendo topic while trying to give 1ups to Sony at?
Make one and then we will get started.

:3


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 13, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait for the KingVamp/FireGrey brigade to stumble upon this gem. I'm sure we'll get many memorable quotes.
> ...



I just wanted to see your explanation as to how this DLC is justifiable when Nintendo made a big deal about only making "meaningful DLC".

And for the record I've been giving more 1ups to Microsoft than Sony recently.


----------



## Forstride (Feb 13, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Can't wait for the KingVamp/FireGrey brigade to stumble upon this gem. I'm sure we'll get many memorable quotes.
> 
> Or at least a headache worth of facepalms.


Can't wait for the Guild/Foxi brigade to stumble upon this gem.  I'm sure we'll get ignorant posts and Valwin bashing.


----------



## Midna (Feb 13, 2012)

You dun goofed, Nintendo.

Oh well. Maybe their DLC for actual games will be a bit better


----------



## M[u]ddy (Feb 14, 2012)

Don't forget this app costs 600¥ to begin with. That's already about $8 thrown out of the window. How would you even make meaningful DLC for such a program?


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 14, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> And for the record I've been giving more 1ups to Microsoft than Sony recently.


I haven't seen much directly towards them vs Sony from you .


Guild McCommunist said:


> I just wanted to see your explanation as to how this DLC is justifiable when Nintendo made a big deal about only making "meaningful DLC".


How 'bout this
(They kinda beat me to it)


gloweyjoey said:


> While this seems rather lackluster for us in the west, but in Japan there is a huge market for those pictures booth things in Japan called purikura. This seems like something that would only do well in Japan and likely with young females.





Midna said:


> Oh well. Maybe their DLC for actual games will be a bit better



Maybe that "meaningful DLC" was only towards games and this dlc is meaningful to some people.

When I first read dlc in the title I thought it meant for a game in the first place.
I believe this dlc would most likely not even make itself outside of Japan.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 14, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Maybe that "meaningful DLC" was only towards games and this dlc is meaningful to some people.



So "meaningful" is relative and trashy DLC everyone complains about is still "meaningful" because some people want it?

Oh I love relativity. It's the only thing that can make a house into a walrus (inside joke that Gahars may eventually pick up on).


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 14, 2012)

That's some shitty DLC. But it's the first DLC so...I suppose it'll be shitty at first.


EDIT: Did anyone really expect 3DS Ware would get OMG GOTTA BUY THE DLC RIIIGHT FUCKING NOW DLC? I know I didn't


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 14, 2012)

Don't forget that this is a new concept to Nintendo. I think they are just testing the waters to see how it works, work out installation kinks, that kind of stuff. They don't want to screw up as they have haven't really done this before.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 14, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Don't forget that this is a new concept to Nintendo. I think they are just testing the waters to see how it works, work out installation kinks, that kind of stuff. They don't want to screw up as they have haven't really done this before.


Picross 3D and WarioWare D.I.Y. both had real DLC before so this isn't exactly the first time they've done this. There's practically nothing to _"work out"_.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 14, 2012)

soulx said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget that this is a new concept to Nintendo. I think they are just testing the waters to see how it works, work out installation kinks, that kind of stuff. They don't want to screw up as they have haven't really done this before.
> ...


3Ds and Ds-i are very different systems, the DS and DSi games were already on the cartridges, and were unlocked by connecting to the internet. The fact that the DLC is in full 3D means rather big files (eventually), screw ups and there are always bugs.


----------



## Midna (Feb 14, 2012)

soulx said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget that this is a new concept to Nintendo. I think they are just testing the waters to see how it works, work out installation kinks, that kind of stuff. They don't want to screw up as they have haven't really done this before.
> ...


Nope, they didn't. They just had hidden content in game that could be unlocked by connecting to the internet. Same thing with Layton. No DS game had access to writeable storage. True DLC was impossible.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 14, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Zerosuit connor said:
> ...


...
That doesn't make any difference.

_Also Picross *3D*. The 3D should be a hint._



Midna said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Zerosuit connor said:
> ...


Actually they did. With WarioWare D.I.Y, you could download content that other users had created. None of that was on the cart itself.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 14, 2012)

Midna said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Zerosuit connor said:
> ...


Yep, the 3Ds DLC saves to the sytem itself.


----------



## prowler (Feb 14, 2012)

soulx said:


> Midna said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, they didn't. They just had hidden content in game that could be unlocked by connecting to the internet. Same thing with Layton. No DS game had access to writeable storage. True DLC was impossible.
> ...


... For the DLC to work they needed to make a different cart so it can store it on.
But I don't see how this is relevant - it's not on a normal cart, devs would have to go out of their way to get DLC to work and it would actually cost them more money, you're just making Nintendo look even more silly.

What I was lol'ing about in the OP is that Nintendo is trying to make a decent DLC system on the 3DS and they go and do this..


----------



## ferofax (Feb 14, 2012)

i actually would enjoy this. it's a wonderful, wonderful trap for girls. mwahaha. they usually can't resist cute stuff like this.

*evil laugh*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 14, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Midna said:
> ...


That's not really the point. It's just that Nintendo has technically done DLC before and that this isn't the first time they've done it.

And when I quoted Zerosuit connor, I was talking about the fact that he said they released this to work out the _kinks_. Not whether this was the first time they've done DLC.


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 14, 2012)

I bet this shit is Japan-only, so why bother?

But yes it's still shitty


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 14, 2012)

soulx said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...


This is the FIRST time they have done actual 3Ds DLC from the Eshop. It is different to the ingame stuff that you are talking about. In fact it is a COMPLETLY different concept, it has to save to the system, interact with a games save files and load with the booting of a cartridge. This is why Nintendo is taking small steps! You learn to crawl before you walk. Obviously some people  still need to learn to crawl


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 14, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> This is the FIRST time they have done actual 3Ds DLC from the Eshop. It is different to the ingame stuff that you are talking about. In fact it is a COMPLETLY different concept, it has to save to the system, interact with a games save files and load with the booting of a cartridge. This is why Nintendo is taking small steps! You learn to crawl before you walk. Obviously some people  still need to learn to crawl


You're acting like this is some kind of big step for Nintendo. They already had the DLC system in place back when they did the update in December. There is absolutely nothing for them to work out anymore. Oh and this is an eShop game. Everything is loading off the SD card, no _"interaction"_ with the cartridge like you're saying.

Do you want to know why they released this?
It wasn't to work out anything.
It was to make *money*.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 14, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > prowler_ said:
> ...





Spoiler: Nintendo had DLC way back in the day







BS Zelda no Densetsu FTW


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 14, 2012)

soulx said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > This is the FIRST time they have done actual 3Ds DLC from the Eshop. It is different to the ingame stuff that you are talking about. In fact it is a COMPLETLY different concept, it has to save to the system, interact with a games save files and load with the booting of a cartridge. This is why Nintendo is taking small steps! You learn to crawl before you walk. Obviously some people  still need to learn to crawl
> ...


Everything they do is about the money, you obviously don't understand the fact that they don't want to screw up a lose money. The fact that the released it in  Japan for such a small piece of software should tell you that, had they of done it for a big game like MK7 straight up and screwed it up, they would lose money.


----------



## prowler (Feb 14, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Everything they do is about the money, you obviously don't understand the fact that they don't want to screw up a lose money. The fact that the released it in  Japan for such a small piece of software should tell you that, had they of done it for a big game like MK7 straight up and screwed it up, they would lose money.


u do know that they test things before release right??????


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 14, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > Everything they do is about the money, you obviously don't understand the fact that they don't want to screw up a lose money. The fact that the released it in  Japan for such a small piece of software should tell you that, had they of done it for a big game like MK7 straight up and screwed it up, they would lose money.
> ...


Yes but for example;
Skyrim was tested before release = shitload of bugs 
Legend of Zelda Ocarina of time 3D was tested before release = glitches, bugs.
Legend of Zelda Skyward Sword = Glitches, Bugs
Call of Duty = No need for explanation.
Battlefield 3 tested and beta tested = still had a lot of bugs at release.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 14, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Zerosuit connor said:
> ...


The fact that they released this for "such a small...software" in Japan should tell you that they realize there isn't a market here in North America/Europe that would buy this kind of thing.
Or they're just testing customer reception to this kind of thing, I dunno.

They got the DLC system set up in a prior update. What don't you understand?
There is _nothing_ more for them to fix and as far as I'm concerned, they didn't release this to test anything out.


----------



## Lanlan (Feb 14, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> Lanlan said:
> 
> 
> > The girl with wavy hair is awfully pretty
> ...


eh after looking at the second pic, she does look a little young. my apologizes


----------



## DSGamer64 (Feb 14, 2012)

Uhh, doesn't Fire Emblem 3DS have DLC?


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 14, 2012)

DSGamer64 said:


> Uhh, doesn't Fire Emblem 3DS have DLC?


It hasn't been released yet.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Feb 14, 2012)

This is definetly NOT Nintendo's first ever DLC. However it is the first paid DLC on the 3DS.

why prowler_ decided to change the title of the article to something erroneous is beyond me.


----------



## M[u]ddy (Feb 14, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Different console, less complicated and that isn't DLC its like an expanshion pack, that sits in the top of the cartridge correct? Not downloadable.


No the cartridge is not the interesting thing. The thing below is a satellite modem.
With it you could play exclusive games and special versions of already existing games, by tuning in at the right time.
Still very different from DLC.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 14, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> ¥100 for this junk? Good job, Nintendo


Better to pay for worthless bullshit and regret it terribly than get worthless bullshit for free and wish you regretted it more than you do.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 14, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> Lanlan said:
> 
> 
> > The girl with wavy hair is awfully pretty
> ...


He only said she was pretty.
You have a dirty mind.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 14, 2012)

frogboy said:


> X_XSlashX_X said:
> 
> 
> > Some great DLC right there. Totally worth the money imo.
> ...



That 20 to 30 cents could buy you a gumball which, in my opinion, is probably a more worthwhile and rewarding purchase.


----------



## Maplemage (Feb 14, 2012)

This is the shit.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Feb 14, 2012)

Lanlan said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > Lanlan said:
> ...


All Asian women look young. She could very well be 32.


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 14, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > ¥100 for this junk? Good job, Nintendo
> ...


I'd rather get something from the 100円ショップ than buy this 'premium' DLC.


----------



## Paarish (Feb 14, 2012)

Lol S-E got ninja'd


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 14, 2012)

It's so misleading having DLC in the title and Mario Kart 7 in a picture.


prowler_ said:


> > Note: the little girls are not included in the DLC.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Feb 14, 2012)

a whole dollar for some VIRTUAL stickers...
for real stickers, sure, for fake ones? Come on, you think we're stupid?
Ten cents or even a quart makes more sense here.

DLC should be a way to continue expanding on a game and its engine to allow devs to captialize on an older engine without having to make a new one or re release it and eat the costs.
Just release another chapter of their game or even a sequel that way.

Not little mini charges for tiny bits of data that are already included but locked away, thuse ruining the point since the game can't truely be expanded upon since its already locked. Just we get to pay more for what we paid for.

Also the high quality images..... Nintendo needs to stop lying about the camera quality of the 3DS
Its pure crap and looks nothing like that.

Though I bet the 3DS lite will have decent camera quality and make all games that use it playable in normal lighting situations heh.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Feb 14, 2012)

shadow1w2 said:


> a whole dollar for some VIRTUAL stickers...
> for real stickers, sure, for fake ones? Come on, you think we're stupid?
> Ten cents or even a quart makes more sense here.
> 
> ...


Holy shit. I never thought I'd actually see the day where someone would be complaining about spending a dollar.


----------



## frogboy (Feb 14, 2012)

shadow1w2 said:


> a whole dollar for some VIRTUAL stickers...
> for real stickers, sure, for fake ones? Come on, you think we're stupid?
> Ten cents or even a quart makes more sense here.


You don't have to buy it, you know.


----------



## Langin (Feb 14, 2012)

Nintendo will learn from their faults. 

It looks 'okay', I wouldn't buy it but yeah..


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 14, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> Holy shit. I never thought I'd actually see the day where someone would be complaining about spending a dollar.



Welcome to every thread where "Apple", "app", or "Angry Birds" is mentioned.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 14, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> kthnxshwn said:
> 
> 
> > Holy shit. I never thought I'd actually see the day where someone would be complaining about spending a dollar.
> ...


People actually _pay_ for those?


----------



## Zarcon (Feb 14, 2012)

shadow1w2 said:


> a whole dollar for some VIRTUAL stickers...
> for real stickers, sure, for fake ones? Come on, you think we're stupid?
> Ten cents or even a quart makes more sense here.


If you use them only once ever then sure it's a rip off, but if you use them multiple times then it's not too bad.
It's $1 for officially licensed virtual stickers that you can reuse infinitely.
If you look at it that way it doesn't sound too bad anymore.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Feb 15, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> shadow1w2 said:
> 
> 
> > dumb crud
> ...


Well in that case you won't mind lending one then so I can use it on virtual stickers and send you pictures of my cat with a mario hat on that I coulda done for free easily via any other method.

A dollar should be worth more really, its a shame its not these days but more bang for the buck does help consumer confidence.

Knowing Nintendo it might be a pack of four pointless stickers directly from their website and in low quality.

We have yet to see how bad or good it is.

Though however I'm not complaining per say, I'm not gonna and don't have to buy it.
However it would be nice to see Nintendo really try to make it worth it.
Just dissapointing seeing all these cheap DLC cash ins these days.
I'm thinking more of the consumer as a whole getting burned than myself really.
However they have plenty of time to prove me wrong though, we'll see when the time comes.
Till then my opinion stays negative for now.

Oh and a dollar is always worth saving, don't waste it. 



Zarcon said:


> shadow1w2 said:
> 
> 
> > derp
> ...


Good point actually.
Though if I was the one selling them I'd lower it to 25 cents a pack for the principal of it.
If they do a lot of unique art along with copy and pastes from their stock art then it would balance it out in my view.
Still the notion that they can charge for anything is a little annoying.
Never know when they might charge for a pause button.
Still, you are right, the consumer could be purchasing unique bits of art to use and it could be worth it if its used a lot.
Depends on the consumer themselves though, me I wouldn't touch that with a nine foot pole.
Though there is a convenience involved too that might justify it a bit as well.



frogboy said:


> shadow1w2 said:
> 
> 
> > derp some more
> ...


Good Idea!
You win a dollar.... no wait.. crap...



Guild McCommunist said:


> kthnxshwn said:
> 
> 
> > Holy shit. I never thought I'd actually see the day where someone would be complaining about spending a dollar.
> ...



I'll give Angry birds some cred and say its worth a dollar perhaps.
I hate it ever so however.
Now two dollars and its a whole nother story xD


----------



## kthnxshwn (Feb 15, 2012)

Sure, I have no problem giving anyone a dollar.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 15, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Zerosuit connor said:
> ...


----------

